# Formsby's Tung Oil



## MobilMan (Nov 24, 2010)

It is supposed to be a mixture on Tung Oil & Varnish plus some other things.  Would it be a mistake to finish the handles on coffee scoops & ice cream scoops with this kind of thing?  It is a quick & easy finish, but would it last long.  And would it be feasable to build the Tung oil a few coats then top it with a water based poly.   Another option would be to thin some poly & build it a few coats but takes longer to dry.  Thank you


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2010)

MobilMan said:


> It is supposed to be a mixture on Tung Oil & Varnish plus some other things. Would it be a mistake to finish the handles on coffee scoops & ice cream scoops with this kind of thing? It is a quick & easy finish, but would it last long. And would it be feasable to build the Tung oil a few coats then top it with a water based poly. Another option would be to thin some poly & build it a few coats but takes longer to dry. Thank you


 

No it would not last long.

I don't like to mix oil and water. Why bother with the tung oil. Just use one coat blo and top with whatever you want however thick you want. The blo is just to enhance the grain. The same thing tung oil will do. If you are going to use tung oil just use one coat. When dried wipe down with acetone and then coat with whatever you like. That there my friend is my 2¢


----------



## wb7whi (Nov 24, 2010)

Russ Fairfield uses a formula of 1/3 tung oil, 1/3 turpentine and 1/3 varnish.
You could also simply dip the handle in a can of varnish.


----------



## GColeman (Nov 24, 2010)

There is no TUNG OIL in this finish.  It is 2/3 thinner in an oil varnish mixture.  You can get a more solid finish yourself by mixing equal parts varnish, BLO, and mineral spirits.


----------



## MobilMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks all.  John, are you saying that water based Poly. will adhere to an oil after wiping with acetone?  How would you finish these handles?  Yes dipping will make a nice finish but there is no way to hold these for dipping or draining.  They are being made out of Padauk from CSUSA.  Some very beautiful wood.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 25, 2010)

MobilMan said:


> Thanks all. John, are you saying that water based Poly. will adhere to an oil after wiping with acetone? How would you finish these handles? Yes dipping will make a nice finish but there is no way to hold these for dipping or draining. They are being made out of Padauk from CSUSA. Some very beautiful wood.


 

Mobileman

The fact that you want to put a waterbased product over an oil product is counterproductive. What I said if all you have is the tung oil then use it sparingly and just wash the handles in one coat to give it the patina and enhance the grain. This tung oils is nothing but a wiping varnish. It will take many coats to build. Great for items not handled alot. By wiping with acetone you have taken the gloss off the varnish and given it a tooth for the waterbase product that you want to use. When you mix waterbased products with oil based products the drying and curing times are way different so you may get reactions underneath the waterbased top coat. Don't need to take this chance. 

You can certainly dip these. Just wrap a piece of thin wire around them and dip in a quart of poly of choice and hang to dry with a container underneath to catch the runoff. I am not a fan of this method but yes it can be done. A poly weather oilbased or waterbased is the harder finish of choice so it will stand up to abuse. I would go the spray route though if it were me. You would need to protect the business end though by taping or covering somehow with plastic bag like a sandwich bag and rubberband.

Padauk, though it is some beautiful wood will lose its color and become a dull brown.

Just my 2¢


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 25, 2010)

Formby's is a Tung Oil Finish, not Tung Oil.


----------



## MDEdwards (Nov 25, 2010)

You're right about Formby's being a thinned varnish. Building up a suitable finish requires many coats (10-12 minimum)
I found that water based polyurathane will become opaque when wet, like a laquer finish.
The 1/3rd formula is nice , but takes a while between coats. I use it on boats because it is real pretty. If you try to lay it on thick it will aligator as it drys. Epiphanes is my personal favorite, but most quality spar varnishes will give the nice amber color and are durable. Turpintine flows better for brushing and spraying than mineral spirits, but wouldn't be an advantage if wiping on the finish. For handles 4-6 coats would seem enough to give nice appearance.


----------

